# Will Nash Video 2010



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I finally got some time to do some of the editing of the footage :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtZpPQPBMqM


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeremy,
I heard you refer to that rod as a proto type. I can tell it is some kind of century. Can you describe it? Will sure is bending it....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow, very nice progress.

Jeremy, STAY AWAY from Will... 

Tommy


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

do you guys fish with the low reels like that or it just for distance casting?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Tommy , 

Will was quite pleased with the things I was teaching him

I just love it when the yonger guys get better as it pushes me to keep trying harder

Skunk , 

Yes mate I fish with the reel in the lower position , not as low as when I am comp casting but approximately 8 to 12" from the bottom. With the reel in this position it is comfrtable to reel in and fits into a rod bucket with ease

Jeb , 

Still working with the rod , once I have things sorted with it I will provide a full rundown. It is a top bit of gear though and suits me as it is slimmer and lighter than a lot of rods out there.

Regards


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Jeremy,

Will is looking quite good there. I certainly appreciate the casting tips that you shared and it was a pleasure getting to meet you and Sue. Glad that you both had a safe trip home and I'll be working on some of the things that you pointed out.

All the best and thanks for share the video.

LarryB


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Larry , 

There will be more video footage coming out of all of the casters that I met whilst on Holiday ,it was fantastic meeting everyone


----------



## Texas Tornado (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice video Jeremy.....It was a pleasure meeting you and Sue. Had a great time at the tournament and been working on the tips you gave me. Went out and practice last week and stayed consistently over 750' with 100 grams. 800' should be acheivable in the near future...Will I'm coming in the spring for the rematch...lol


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Angel , 

Glad to hear from you.
Hope that you try casting with the shorter grip as well , that way you will get a bigger arch on the sinker and use more of the power in the butt of the rod. 
I have a few good clips of your casting and will slow it down for you to have a good look at it. 

Really looking forward top see how the re-match goes between you and Will but would suggest that you have a look at he 125 gram lead as well 

Remember if you are planning any holidays to get in touch


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

Tommy, Angel,

2011 is gonna be fun! 

Will


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Videos just keep getting better and better....Keep up the good work!:fishing:


----------

